# Review of Kodo: Acient Ways



## Yari (Oct 1, 2002)

A review of : 

KODO
Acient Ways
By Kensho Furuya

ISBN: 0-89750-136-5
First print year: 1996

The book consist of articles written between 1988 and 1995 from the mag. Martial Arts Training. There are 41 articles based on the daily life experience from the author.

The author pratices Zen and Aikido. The zen influence is strong and dominates the stories and drive. Aikido is more of a suppelment, but works great. So if you havn't tried Aikido, this will not make it difficult to understand. Not that the zen influence makes it hard. It's the "zen" that makes the book.

The stories are a blend of old stories and new, or a 'modern' comment on the old stories. Through these stories an idea of the budo spirit can be seen.Therefor the book is a great inspiration for a person looking for some 'soft' values in budo (MA).

Grading it I would give it 6 of 8 tsuba's 

Enjoy!

/Yari


----------



## tonbo (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for the review, Yari!

This is a book that I have thought about buying in the past, and have never gotten around to.  I have been buying WAY too many books for work, lately......a poor substitute, really...

Peace--


----------

